# Hellooooooo



## Elliott (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am researching my family tree and find that I have 3 Master Mariners (John Elliott, George Smith Elliott and John Shepherd) - all sailing from South Shields at various times from 1850(ish) through 1911. 

On various vessels such as the Coronilla and the Eglatine, the Greenwood and the "Charles Finnatry" (or something like that - the Lloyds list microfiche was a bit scruffy. 

Just wanted to introduce myself and say "hello"

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

From Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, Mark.
Good to have you onboard.
If you enjoy ships and the sea, you'll almost certainly find much to interest you here.

Bruce


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Mark, a warm welcome to you on your first posting, and thank you joining the community; please enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your further postings. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Mark,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey!
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Mark.
A distinguished lineage which will fit you in to the crew well.
Explore the ship, join in and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Mark,
Welcome to SN from Suffolk, enjoy your time with us
Steve


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Mark to this great site
Good luck with your searches
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Mark and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------

